# New build day!!



## Manny537 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I am building a computer for a friend since he wants a nice gaming computer and noticed mine was good for a relatively cheap price. Here is the build!!

Motherboard:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
Seems like a good 2nd choice to the AMD 500$ build recommended, a little more expensive but just as reliable it seems

GPU:
Newegg.com - ASUS EAH6570/DI/1GD3(LP) Radeon HD 6570 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card
Radeon HD 6570 1gb

PSU:
Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Unsure if this 520W will get the job done on this build, though it works very well in my PC.

RAM
Newegg.com - Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1333 Laptop Memory Model KVR1333D3SOK2/8GR
Newegg.com - G.SKILL NS 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-2GBNS
10g of 1333 DDR3, the 2nd link is free with purchase of my CPU, so that was a nice addition

CPU:
Newegg.com - AMD Athlon II X4 635 Propus 2.9GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX635WFK42GM - Processors - Desktops
Getting a 25$ discount with purchase of Win7 Pro, seems to be good for gaming.

322 for the internals
another 120 for the other items (DVD, nice case, and 750G HD)
Puts him at about 550 and buying win7 and nice monitor for 812 total. 

Good deal? Could I make the build any better before we buy? Will the PSU supply well? This build is aimed to be well used for Battlefield 3 and other intense gaming and couldn't really be put off any longer to wait for tech to drop in price.

EDIT:
As I check out the parts one more time I see the RAM lists itself as 204 pin connectors. I see that ALL motherboards run on 240 pin connectors. Is this just a typo on neweggs's part?

In addition, will my GPU fit for my motherboard? it is a 2.1x16 PCI express and the motherboard is 2.0x16 PCI express


----------



## Manny537 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry to double post, but the RAM is now this...
Newegg.com - ADATA XPG Gaming Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AX3U1600GC4G9-2G
8Gb at 1600 Mhz and it actually fits! woohoo


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Great PSU but underpowered for the 6750. 
XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W v2.2 Modular $92: Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 $90: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
4GB (2X2GB) is plenty of RAM. G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair for top quality & performance.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I am building a computer for a friend since he wants a nice gaming computer and noticed mine was good for a relatively cheap price.


You've only accomplished the cheap part. For gaming, your friend will not be impressed. You are going to want a graphics card much stronger than the 5570 and a power supply to match it.



> Newegg.com - AMD Athlon II X4 635 Propus 2.9GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX635WFK42GM - Processors - Desktops


Even with the free stick of memory (which isn't really a lot of good to you anyway) this is not a bargain. You will need to cough up another 25 bucks for a heatsink/fan as this is an OEM unit. Swap the 635 out for a boxed Phenom II X4 955. If your budget won't handle that, get a Phenom II X2 555

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Manny537 (Mar 26, 2011)

Stronger than 6570? I have a 5670 and running everything I own on high (BF BC2, Starcraft 2, ME2, etc).

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

